# Minga



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Fook me!  i don't think anyone was expecting that :lol:

What a slapper, mind you i don't think i've laughed so much watching this programme in it's entire history :lol: :lol: worth watching just for the look on Ant's face


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

L7 said:


> Fook me!  i don't think anyone was expecting that :lol:
> 
> What a slapper, mind you i don't think i've laughed so much watching this programme in it's entire history :lol: :lol: worth watching just for the look on Ant's face


Is that the fat girl on Big brother? I thought she was evicted few wks ago?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

bottle of wine anyone?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:?:what :?:who :?: where


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:?:what :?:who :?: where


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :?:what :?:who :?: where


She decided to 'insert' a wine bottle and then go to the garden to pleasure herself with it : Kinga : Big Brother.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Anttthhhhhhhonys face was a picture!! :lol: :lol:

as for her... what an absolute SLAPPER

isnt red wine supposed be served at room temperature NOT body temperature... :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scott28tt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > :?:what :?:who :?: where
> ...


o i see or not


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Brilliant look on Anthony's face - think he covered about 5 different emotions in less than 3 seconds......disgust....shock.....horror......WTF!!...........amazement


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

<Speechless>


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Why o Why can't i meet a woman like that ....O yeah i did !!! :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Thought you were talking about her.

She may have excedingly large breasts, but every other part of her is big as well.

Makosi said to her on her first night there she thought she looked like Jordan.

Get your spex out love, she looks more like Fern Britton.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

L8_0RGY said:


> Thought you were talking about her.
> 
> She may have excedingly large breasts, but every other part of her is big as well.
> 
> ...


I suspect there's one part of her that's not that big and it sits between her ears. :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

steveh said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Thought you were talking about her.
> ...


I dont know, her mouth looks big to me.... :roll:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

steveh said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Thought you were talking about her.
> ...


No her nose looks big aswell :roll:


----------



## richard_tricky (Jul 24, 2002)

ants reaction!! ha ha

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y295/B ... aption.jpg


----------



## richard_tricky (Jul 24, 2002)

ants reaction!! ha ha

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y295/B ... aption.jpg


----------



## richard_tricky (Jul 24, 2002)

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y295/B ... aption.jpg

ants reaction!!! ha ha ha


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

So good you had to post it three times! :lol:


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

apparently there have now been approx 80 or so formal complaints that this 'act' was shown on TV !!

What wasnt shown is how far she really went, you could say it was subjective, only our cameraman TT owner can tell us more ... where is he when we need him....


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

he's probably getting counselling!!!!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

i didn't see it on TV but was sent this - it's not video but a number of images stuck together.

YOU MAY NOT WANT TO OPEN THIS AT WORK (although there is no graphic detail, thank God)
http://forum.behindbigbrother.com/image.php?u=1


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

That is one dirty bitch!!! i wonder if they are paying her to act like that?


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Worst thing is she had the neck of the bottle in her hand


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Now...... where is the video grab?


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

Nando said:


> i didn't see it on TV but was sent this - it's not video but a number of images stuck together.
> 
> YOU MAY NOT WANT TO OPEN THIS AT WORK (although there is no graphic detail, thank God)
> http://forum.behindbigbrother.com/image.php?u=1


Link didnt work for me or am I being stupid?

Didn't see any of this and am really intrigued on what happened. - Guessed that she was a dirty girl with a wine bottle but there's a part of me that wants to see it...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

bigrich said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > i didn't see it on TV but was sent this - it's not video but a number of images stuck together.
> ...


I wonder which part that is then?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

If anyone is in bluetooth range of me they are welcome to it....


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

Kell said:


> bigrich said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

If you missed it, it's downloadable here. [smiley=sick2.gif]

http://rapidshare.de/files/3602701/BB_Kinga06.wmv

Only worth watching for Anthony's face at the end, the girl is absolutely disgusting and revolting.


----------

